# Unflappable VS Coppertime



## stellarx1587 (Aug 23, 2006)

Swatch please!!!


----------



## CincyFan (Aug 23, 2006)

Here you go!


----------



## Sabrunka (Aug 23, 2006)

Aw man I like the way coppertime looks better!! I might want to get that instead of unflappable lol.  But there's a black triangle beside coppertime, and I don't know how long it's been there, so it might no be in stores saturday


----------

